# All God's creatures litter



## kcjames (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyine here use it? I am currently using a generic brand of feline pine.
It doesn't say anything about being kiln dried so I bought a different kind that is kiln dried, the brand in the thread title.
My concern is that it is not pelleted and considerably smaller in size. It is non clumping and my baby is a female. I appreciate any advice you may have for me. Thank you.


----------

